# 100V Ion Single Stage



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Snow-Joe now has a 100V cordless blower: https://mailchi.mp/snowjoe.com/umyzm...1?e=554c4bd77e

A friend has one of Snow-Joe's older 40V machines and I was skeptical that it was useful, but I used it on her driveway with about 8" of snow and it worked well; and longer than the manual said it should. And then I went in and swapped battery packs and finished up. I can only imagine how much better the 100V unit would do. Hopefully the battery pack cost will come down after a while.

The video is certainly impressive.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Meh . . . like most battery powered stuff, it's only impressive till the battery dies, which is far too soon . . . (other than maybe in a small apartment of some other negligible use case . . .)


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tadawson said:


> Meh . . . like most battery powered stuff, it's only impressive till the battery dies, which is far too soon . . . (other than maybe in a small apartment of some other negligible use case . . .)


So, you've used one, right? I did a 120' driveway with 8" of snow with the 40V single stage and used about 1.5 batteries doing it. The first battery was recharged in a couple of hours, in case I needed more.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's kind of the trouble, though. If you have 1 battery, then needing 1.5 can be a problem, especially if you need to leave for work, so that time is a factor. Especially when a 12" storm could mean needing >2 batteries. At $799 for the 100V blower, and $299 for a spare 100V 5Ah battery, that's a fairly high price for a single-stage. 

Lithium batteries *can* be charged quite quickly. For a hobby, I have a 1300W charger that can charge 25V 5Ah lithium packs in about 12 minutes, if I set it aggressively (it can also do 2 at a time). These 100V 5Ah batteries are pretty big, and would take it longer to charge, even if they could be broken down into a 25V 20Ah "chunk" that my charger could handle. 

But, with a charger that would approach maxing out a household circuit, maybe you could charge one of these in something around a half-hour. Making it more feasible to run almost continuously with 2 batteries. That's a slightly aggressive charge, though, which is a bit tougher on the battery. And with the price of these batteries, you don't want to abuse them. 

https://www.snowjoe.com/products/sn...single-stage-snowblower-21-inch-100-volt-5-ah


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

More and more vehicles\equipment are going electric. Gas snowblowers days are numbered..https://electrek.co/2019/01/17/construction-equipment-electric-volvo-ce/


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

tabora said:


> So, you've used one, right? I did a 120' driveway with 8" of snow with the 40V single stage and used about 1.5 batteries doing it. The first battery was recharged in a couple of hours, in case I needed more.


No, but the power drawn, battery capacity, and cold weather rating make my conclusion a simple matter of physics that no marketing puke can override . . . . Note the weasely "up to 30 minutes" . . . IE sitting still moving zero snow. 6/10 of a second fulfills thier weasely adver-spew . . . .

Not to mention that lithium-ion batteries have a decent yet limited number of cycles (typically 300 to 500, but less with heavy loading or rapid charging) which is likely not considered in thier claims.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Did a little reading over at the EGO electric snowblower forums. Most people seemed quite pleased with how well and how long they work. Reviews at Home Depot are pretty good as well. I believe these machines are getting better.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I won't dispute better, but will dispute that they are suitable for anything other than light snow areas. I think in the other thread someone stated that the motor in this thing was about 2850 watt maximum . . . . looking at my blower at about 12HP (close to 9000 watt equivalent) running hard for an hour at a time, well, no way, not in these conditions. And no, I don't want to carry 500 lbs of batteries to equal 1-1/2 gals of gas just to placate some tree hugger . . .

North/south center band of the US and urban areas, they probably are a fit . . .


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

I do not believe battery anything will replace good ole throttle power. When my Ariens 28dlx 291 gas blower hits more white stuff it gruffs and says oh yea and eats it even harder. 
Not so with batt power it can not absorb the extra shock and readjust for the load just keeps at the speed it was but is draining power a lot faster.
What I see as a huge problem is that heavy snows are usually associated with storms that may leave you without power, the power that is needed to charge the very battery that is needed to run the battery operated blower or as I call them (BOB).
so as long as I have gas I can blow snow no matter if I eating by candle light or burning more tree's in the wood stove that they think they are saving.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

That too . . . and the massive irony of running a gas generator to charge the battery under those conditons (with corresponding losses and the massive wait time) isn't lost here either . . .


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Heh, that would be a bummer, but it's a reasonable point. The blizzard in March took our power out for 3 days, so the generator was humming along. But not everyone has backup power. And it would really suck to leave the cold, dark house, and go shovel.


----------

